# Wifi doesn't work after world/kernel/fw upgrade [SOLVED]

## nagmat84

I upgraded my laptop which I just do once in a while, because compiling is really slow. Now, I lost my Wifi capabilities and I do not know why. Probably it is something totally trivial that I do not see. Changes due to world upgrade: GCC 4.x.y --> 5.4.0 (I did run revdep-rebuild --library 'libstdc++.so.6')

 Binutils 2.24 --> 2.26

 sys-kernel/gentoo-sources 4.4.26 --> 4.9.16

 Wifi firmware: iwlwifi-7265D-13.ucode --> iwlwifi-7265D-22.ucode

 Here are some relevant output:

```
~ # ifconfig wlp4s0

wlp4s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether ca:0e:2b:c6:5b:b5  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

```
~ # iwconfig wlp4s0

wlp4s0    no wireless extensions.
```

```
~ # rfkill  list

0: tpacpi_bluetooth_sw: Bluetooth

        Soft blocked: no

        Hard blocked: no

1: phy0: Wireless LAN

        Soft blocked: no

        Hard blocked: no

2: hci0: Bluetooth

        Soft blocked: no

        Hard blocked: no

```

```
~ # lspci -v -s 04:00.0

04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7265 (rev 59)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Dual Band Wireless-AC 7265

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 44

        Memory at e1000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [40] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 34-02-86-ff-ff-20-cb-2d

        Capabilities: [14c] Latency Tolerance Reporting

        Capabilities: [154] L1 PM Substates

        Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

```

```
~ # dmesg | egrep iwlwifi

[    0.696973] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-7265D-26.ucode failed with error -2

[    0.696983] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-7265D-25.ucode failed with error -2

[    0.696990] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-7265D-24.ucode failed with error -2

[    0.696999] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-7265D-23.ucode failed with error -2

[    0.697475] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: loaded firmware version 22.391740.0 op_mode iwlmvm

[    0.697486] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 7265, REV=0x210

[    0.699755] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[    0.700208] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[    2.916716] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0 wlp4s0: renamed from wlan0

[    3.804696] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[    3.805157] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[    3.869680] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[    3.870239] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[    3.899712] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[    3.900169] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[    3.973880] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[    3.974437] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[  326.057041] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[  326.057597] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[  326.124556] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[  326.125267] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[  645.051943] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[  645.052500] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[  645.119316] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[  645.119885] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[  960.050996] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[  960.051552] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[  960.119079] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[  960.119629] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

```

 It seems as the driver is loaded correctly, the firmware (version 22) is loaded correctly and the network card shows up as an interface. But iwconfig does not regard it as a wifi interface. Any ideas?Last edited by nagmat84 on Sun Jun 04, 2017 3:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## charles17

 *nagmat84 wrote:*   

> It seems as the driver is loaded correctly, the firmware (version 22) is loaded correctly and the network card shows up as an interface. But iwconfig does not regard it as a wifi interface. Any ideas?

 See https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi#WEXT and https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/documentation/iw/replace-iwconfig?s[]=iwconfig.

----------

## nagmat84

That's it! Unmerge net-wireless/wireless-tools and merge net-wireless/iw instead.   :Very Happy:  The wireless extension that iwconfig from net-wireless/wireless-tools relies on are deprecated. The "replacement" is net-wireless/iw.

----------

